# 350 long



## brownmako (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi, I recently bought a long 350 and I had to repair a hydraulic cylinder on the bucket. I drained the fluids and I would like to know what kind hydraulic fluid/oil should I use to refill the system?

Thanks :usa:


----------

